# Cardiff Detailer



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heya

Anyone know of, or is a high quality detailer in or near cardiff?


My pain work needs alot of work! :buffer:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Craig (that's his screen name and real name) on here is local to you I think, and certainly worth giving a shout, just do a member search and send him a PM i'm sure he'll be able to help you out.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

hi mate ill pm you now


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey

just got the pm - cant respond as i havent got 10 or more posts yet! :newbie: 


Basically the freelander gets used off road (unusal i know!) and is already 3 years old and has the marks from bad washing and car washes from the previous owner which i would like to get out. In addition to this there are the scratches in the paint from off roading  

Basically what Im looking to get done is to restore the paint (its red btw if that makes any difference) getting rid of the washing marks, and the worst of the scratches. I had a go with Meg Scratch X and gave it a wax and it looks SO much better but I think/know it can get much better. Basically Im lokoing to get it sorted professionally once, maybe twice a year at the begining and end of summer each year to keep the paint look good :car: 

Thanks

James


----------

